# Baitless Ice Fishing Tips Needed--



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So I have always used baits when ice-fishing. Usually a Wax worm, nightcrawler, or Meal worm. Never knowingly fished without some type of bait on the jig/hook. We are hitting a lake that is artificial only and I was wondering if anyone had some tips.?. How often do you jig, what type of jig has worked the best, etc....


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

In the past, I've hit several Idaho "artificial only" lakes through the ice and was usually successful using different colored blue fox - Foxee jigs. as for how often you "jig", I think that is dependent on the conditions, and how the fish are working. I've been able to catch fish both ways.

Hope that helps


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Maniac Cutt'r Bugs and their new Gizzillas in white, white with red flake, Predator, and chartreuse green work for me. I use them with a 1/16oz or a 1/32 oz jig head.
Also note that some artificial waters also require your hook to be barbless.

Fish them near the bottom or if you use a finder, just fish where the fish are.
Slow short lifts are usually enough to get the attention of a fish without scaring it
Be very sure that your lures are not scented or salted.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I like to use jigging Rapalas that match the local minnows/baitfish. I have used them with fair results. 
*BE CARFULL with using most soft plastics they don't meet the artificial lure definition they are chemically treated.* 
The UTAH GUIDEBOOK DEFINITION
_Artificial lure means a device made of rubber, wood, metal, glass, fiber, feathers, hair or plastic with a hook or hooks attached. Artificial lures (including artificial flies) do not include fish eggs or other chemically treated or processed natural baits or any natural or human-made food, or any lures that have been treated with a natural or artificial fish attractant or feeding stimulant._


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

If the fishing is outstanding a plain jig head will work!

I hear Kastmasters work well. They have quite the action under the ice. There are jigging rapalas that might be great too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A white 1/8 oz or black 1/16 oz marabou jig works good.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and ideas. I figure it is like jigging in the summer, just minus the casting and covering lots of water. We'll give it a go and post a photo if successful.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can also use fly fishing flies like leaches, woolly buggers and nymphs.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

We ice fish several artificial only waters and usually do pretty well. We usually fish two rods, one dead with a plastic body jig so the fish will hold on longer giving you time to set the hook and the other we actively work. We use Fat Boys and Genz worms with small plastic tails, paddle bugs, micro gizzy bugs, marabou jigs, jigging spoons. We fish the entire water column. We try little quivering moves to 2 foot hops to see what the fish wants that day. Most often the fish will hit just after the lure comes to rest. I asked a fish and game guy how they tell if the plastic is scented without a package and he told me it's basically a smell/taste test but it's up to the officer as far as he wants to take it.


----------

